# Effective ways to recover from DP



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

So for people who have depersonalization/derealization you have to understand that this disorder is caused by a traumatic stress which can be made up from constant fear, panic attacks, anxiety, ect; depending on the situation DP/DR kicks in with some people only after a long period of time(builds up for over months, years, etc), with others instantly; which all depends on how much the traumatic stress is having effect on you,

When all this negativity builds up in you; it finally reaches a point where it has a strong effect on your body, by causing you to feel disillusioned; and usually when you start feeling depersonalized/derealized you have to understand that the nerve system is blocked from sending any neurons to the head; which can cause migraine headaches for some people because of this blocking; body aches and one thing for certin is oxygen fails to reach the head which causes difficulty to breath; in turn this causes a very puffed nose from the inside which resembles a sinus but way worse than a sinus; now to get rid of all of this you need to meditate, let go, shower with hot bath, etc; the list of treatment can go on & on but all of this can be very helpful in the long run but it will take time until you get cured fully; and for other people it can be hard to do any of things because the fear gets them.

Before you i get to the root of the treatment; you have to understand that there's many ways to treat yourself from DP/DR but all of treatments varies depending on your condition & its effect may not be as strong because it not nailing the root of the problem.

This video is headache relief head massage that gets your energy moving & eases up breathing for you, because it reduces the pressure you have inside your head that causes you to have a brain fog, and reduces the swellness of your nose; and flushes out any anxiety thats trapped in you; you will feel relieved after this massage is done to you because the anxiety would lessen big time; and overtime you will feel better

You have to understand massages like that speed up the process of recovery





I suggest people to try for 1 hour and see how they feel after

secondly when you are sitting down; you can invest your time treating yourself like in the following videos; the more you do these excersises the you'll feel better





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esApSCFFwJ0

My goal is to post topics of ways to treat yourself as much as i can; you can read my other topics i posted on my profile

DP/DR is one of those things where you can treat yourself in many many ways but the 3 videos posted nail the issues we specifically have especially the 1st video which is the headache relief head massage


----------

